# 1/1 and 1/9--Savannah or Santee, SC



## amycurl (Dec 26, 2014)

Taking two days to travel between NC and Orlando--would love to stay in a timeshare on the way down/ back, rather than take the chance on two hotel rooms through Hotwire. 

Four adults, 1 child, so a 2 bedroom (or two studios) would work better than a 1 bedroom. 

I know this is a long shot, but thought I'd try anyway. Thanks!


----------



## avad88 (Dec 27, 2014)

amycurl said:


> Taking two days to travel between NC and Orlando--would love to stay in a timeshare on the way down/ back, rather than take the chance on two hotel rooms through Hotwire.
> 
> Four adults, 1 child, so a 2 bedroom (or two studios) would work better than a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but thought I'd try anyway. Thanks!



FYI. We lived in this area for many years, and there are no timeshares in Santee or Savannah.  Tybee Island, an island off the coast near Savannah has only one timeshare, and it has extremely limited availability. You will probably be looking at a hotel.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought there was a resort on Lake Santee? It looks like one when we drive by it, and I vaguely remember a conversation here years ago about it, but I could be mistaken.

But I do know there is a beautiful, modern Bluegreen resort in downtown Savannah whose lobby we peeked into when we were down there about two years ago. It would *almost* make me consider buying Bluegreen points:
http://www.bluegreenrentals.com/landing/the-studio-homes-ellis-square.aspx

I did receive a lovely offer for Edisto, but my relatives decided it was too far off 95, and we Hotwired two hotel rooms instead.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

